
Bernie Sanders Introduces 'Stop BEZOS Act' to End Corporate Welfare - tareqak
https://gizmodo.com/bernie-sanders-introduces-stop-bezos-act-to-end-corpora-1828828518
======
tareqak
Quoted from the second paragraph:

The bill—titled the Stop Bad Employers by Zeroing Out Subsidies (Stop BEZOS)
Act—would impose a tax on companies with 500 or more employees “equal to the
amount of federal benefits received by their low wage workers.” Essentially,
this would force large, profitable firms to pay into welfare programs the
amount they’re currently getting for free from the federal government.

------
propman
This is dumb, Bezos showed how the vast majority of people Bernie is talking
about work part time. If you work part time, of course you’re going to be on
government benifits...Full time employees get a lot of benifits aside from pay
as well, some of the best in the industry.

That said, I have read a lot of stories about people being overworked,
ambulances called frequently at work etc. but perhaps it’s becasue Amazon is
one of the biggest employers in the world. Just like Foxconn suicide rates
were the largest China Tech story for a year because something like 120
committed suicide but crunching the numbers, that was significantly better
suicide rate than the rest of China because Foxconn employed millions.

------
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17919329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17919329)

125+ comments

